# Snow in Barcelona



## stew (Nov 17, 2009)

Apparently snow has fallen in Barcelona (not what I would have expected from climate charts), is this normalish or seemingly due to global warming. Are the normal weather charts still useable?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stew said:


> Apparently snow has fallen in Barcelona (not what I would have expected from climate charts), is this normalish or seemingly due to global warming. Are the normal weather charts still useable?


It was reported on the news as an 'historic snowfall' - so no, I don't imagine it's normal.

We have seen some very extreme weather this winter - not just in Spain though, as I'm sure you know.

Who knows if it's due to climate change, or if it's just a freak winter.(I just can't put 'global warming' & 'snow' together)

I guess only time will tell......................


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

here are some links

snow brings Barcelona to complete collapse

Schools were closed, roads were blocked and power was knocked as Barcelona was hit with its heaviest snowfall in 25 years.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have snow too in Jaén province. 33 roads blocked and snow chains compulsory between here and Valdepeñas de Jaén

BUT IS NOT RAINING!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

The term in literature is "prophetic fallacy"!! It's so wierd that all this bad weather the country is going through is going hand in hand with the economic climate as well. Just a coinkydink??!


Nice and dry in my bit of Galicia - but cold, very cold!!! Thermals on.....


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I also have snow here although when I got up it wasn't on the ground but the car & roofs of the buildings are 2" thick but as the sun has come up & it's a clear blue sky it's disappearing very quickly. So, If Pesky Weskys 'old wives tale' is right I look forward to the money arriving.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I've got mine out and on again (thermals that is!). Log burner is alight - think we will have to get more logs this year, thought we got enough last year to last about four years - Ah well we all know what "thought" did, as we were told in school....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I also have snow here although when I got up it wasn't on the ground but the car & roofs of the buildings are 2" thick but as the sun has come up & it's a clear blue sky it's disappearing very quickly. So, If Pesky Weskys 'old wives tale' is right I look forward to the money arriving.


 
Of course it's going to come true, but only for the person who first wrote it on the forum!!
We've got a Slovenian girl staying with us for a week (that's got you all running for your maps, hasn't it??) She actually took her scarf and gloves OUT of her case before she left because she thought "I'm going to sunny Spain, why would I need these" Ha ha. I had to lend her both this morning as it was about -5º BUT sunny


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Just reminded me, I had a friend come in his motorhome in late January. Amongst other things he brought for us I'd asked him to get me some 'fishermans socks' or 'sea boot socks'. "when do you ever need to wear these ?" he asked. He wouldn't believe that I wore them over another ,thin pair, during autumn & winter. Mind you he went on to Andálucia & into Portugal so he could have done with some himself, & a pair of wellingtons !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

beautifully sunny here, if chilly, but the waves are very high


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez;255806 a pair of wellingtons !![/QUOTE said:


> Why, was he a sheep farmer?
> 
> I've got my thermals on and I've sent an e-mail to some friends coming from Colombia (60°- 70° F, all year round) to pack a lightweight thermal top and, if possible, also a bottom.


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> We have snow too in Jaén province. 33 roads blocked and snow chains compulsory between here and Valdepeñas de Jaén
> 
> BUT IS NOT RAINING!!!


What's the main road like?
My house is in Ventas del Carrizal.
I am coming out next Monday

Boblane:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Why, was he a sheep farmer?
> 
> I've got my thermals on and I've sent an e-mail to some friends coming from Colombia (60°- 70° F, all year round) to pack a lightweight thermal top and, if possible, also a bottom.


No,but he could have been, comes from Devon.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Merseybob said:


> What's the main road like?
> My house is in Ventas del Carrizal.
> I am coming out next Monday
> 
> Boblane:


Main roads around here are OK at the moment and we are supposed to get a breather until Thursday, when who knows what may happen. Some roads are collapsing with all the wet. There have been a couple of patches along the N432 from Granada and the road out of here via the poligono has started collapsing. The San Juan has overflowed its banks a couple of times leaving mudslicks on the vega but nothing too serious unless it was your huerta that headed downriver.


----------



## stew (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's a clip I came across today:

BBC News - Snow causes problems in south west Europe


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

stew said:


> Apparently snow has fallen in Barcelona (not what I would have expected from climate charts), is this normalish or seemingly due to global warming. Are the normal weather charts still useable?


We have lived here in Barcelona for nearly nine years and I have never seen snow like the fall we had on Monday. In other winters very occasionally a small amount of snow would fall but it only settled on the Coleserola Hills behind the city and not in the streets and it didn't last very long. This time it seemed like it settled over the whole city to a depth of several centimetres. The sound in the streets of tree branches cracking and falling under the weight of the snow was extraordinary. This morning there was still some snow about and it has only this afternoon cleared from our terrace.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ivorra said:


> We have lived here in Barcelona for nearly nine years and I have never seen snow like the fall we had on Monday. In other winters very occasionally a small amount of snow would fall but it only settled on the Coleserola Hills behind the city and not in the streets and it didn't last very long. This time it seemed like it settled over the whole city to a depth of several centimetres. The sound in the streets of tree branches cracking and falling under the weight of the snow was extraordinary. This morning there was still some snow about and it has only this afternoon cleared from our terrace.


I have lived in this town, north of Madrid for 15 years and don't think it's ever been as cold as this during the day. Around -8º in the morning plus the wind chill. The last two days have been literally freezing. 
I'm fed up with people saying "you should be used to it; after all you're English" I haven't lived in England for about 25 years!! Plus, I'm in Spain NOT England!!


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have lived in this town, north of Madrid for 15 years and don't think it's ever been as cold as this during the day. Around -8º in the morning plus the wind chill. The last two days have been literally freezing.
> I'm fed up with people saying "you should be used to it; after all you're English" I haven't lived in England for about 25 years!! Plus, I'm in Spain NOT England!!


So it's not just a case of aclimatised Brits winging about the cold! 
It Really is Cold!!
Yes?
I'll bring my woollies with me next week, but you watch it'll be "Cracking the Flags". LOL!


----------

